# Questions about living in cairo!



## sunshine55 (Aug 15, 2009)

hi there
i am hopefully moving to cairo next week and have an apartmetn in maadi. i have a few practical questions and would appreciate any advice - they are basic so apologies, but i havent a clue!

Public/Bank Holidays
are there any holidays in the next six months (i work in banking) or where can i find these. what happens over christmas assuming there are none?

Sports
Is there are where for female sports in cario - football (soccer) hockey, tennis etc? i am usually up for type of sport and wouldnt mind joining a club or something if they exist?
i understand from a previous post gym memberships are very expensive - but does anyone reommend any and what is the price?

Internet
I have a wireless laptop - can somone recommend a good and affordable provider and how I set this up?

Phone
same for phone - what is the best and cheapest method for phonecalls - i would be phonng london (where i live now) and australia (where i am from originally)

once i am settled will definitely look to join at the meeting points - thanks for the information.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Public/Bank Holidays
are there any holidays in the next six months (i work in banking) or where can i find these. what happens over christmas assuming there are none?

We are on public holidays now, but November brings another 4 day holiday, it's the big feast, the killing one. December 25 is not celebrated here, Coptic Christmas is January 

Have no idea about gyms etc.

Would you not be better to see where you are going to live permanently then set up your wireless connection?

You will probably need a mobile for overseas calls as most landlords don't have their telephone accounts enabled for overseas calls. 

Your company will help you do all this and if not go to one of the expat clubs in your area someone there will give you advice


----------



## NZCowboy (May 11, 2009)

Holidays
2009
7 Jan* Coptic Christmas Day.
9 Mar Birth of the Prophet. 
25 Apr Sinai Liberation Day (Sinai only).
27 Apr* Sham el-Nassim (Coptic Easter).
1 May Labour Day.
23 Jul National Day. 
11 Sep* Coptic New Year.
20-23 Sep Bairam Feast (End of Ramadan).
6 Oct Armed Forces Day. 
27-28 Nov Grand Feast.
18 Dec Islamic New Year.

2010
7 Jan* Coptic Christmas Day. 
26 Feb Birth of the Prophet. 
25 Apr Sinai Liberation Day (Sinai only).
28 Apr* Sham el-Nassim (Coptic Easter).
1 May Labour Day.
23 Jul National Day. 
11 Sep* Coptic New Year. 
6 Oct Armed Forces Day.
10-13 Sep Bairam Feast (End of Ramadan).
16-17 Nov Grand Feast.
7 Dec Islamic New Year

Note
(a) * These holidays are not official, although Coptic Christians may observe them. (b) Muslim festivals are timed according to local sightings of various phases of the moon and the dates given above are approximations. During the lunar month of Ramadan that precedes the Bairam Feast, Muslims fast during the day and feast at night and normal business patterns may be interrupted. Some restaurants are closed during the day but most tourist attractions and hotels are not affected. Some disruption may continue into the three-day Grand Feast itself.

A handy website that I have just found
Expat Resources
Wonderful resouce for expats looking fo expat friendly businesses and services.


----------



## King Tut Inch Lamoon (Nov 25, 2009)

*Banking Sector Holidays*



sunshine55 said:


> hi there
> i am hopefully moving to cairo next week and have an apartmetn in maadi. i have a few practical questions and would appreciate any advice - they are basic so apologies, but i havent a clue!
> 
> Public/Bank Holidays
> ...


Further to what was mentioned before january 1st is a formal holiday for all bankers except accountants , and January 7th is a formal bank holiday for all banks


----------

